# Contest is over



## LeanHerm (Feb 14, 2013)

Well the contest is officially over and we have our winner. It's corvette and he wrote a great piece. We at si would also like to thank precision pins again for the generous donation. It was a tough battle but corvette came on top. Thanks again everyone for trying and you're all winners. Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## DF (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats brother!


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys..


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 15, 2013)

nice work man.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats brother


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats man.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations on the win!


----------



## RedLang (Feb 15, 2013)

Grats corvette!


----------

